# CryptnetUrlCache folder: why is it there, I don't use IE?



## videobruce (Jul 13, 2012)

I came across this 'buried' in the 'Users' folder. I did a quick search and it's suppose to be some security deal for IE that I *DON'T* use.

So the question is; why is it there since I *NEVER* use idiot Exploiter other than cluttering up a already bloated O/S??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This folder is used for Secure SSL web connections with IE _and_ Google Chrome. For secure online transactions, like a bank, or other credit card info. Unless you DO NOT want to visit any web site via SSL, you can remove all content inside the sub-folders of subfolders of "Content" and "MetaData" https://www.digicert.com/ssl.htm


----------



## videobruce (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't use Chrome either. Only Opera Classic V12.18
I do use on occasion when necessary due to lame web sites (that always fail validation), Firefox.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Personally, I would leave it. But If you _don't _access Email online, or do any online banking, or credit card transactions etc then you don't need this folder


----------



## videobruce (Jul 13, 2012)

I do, so I guess it stays. It's in a section that has to do with IE, so it would appear that was what it was for. Typical M$ 

Thanks.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You may not use IE but there are Windows components and third party applications that use IE components or even the browser itself. When Windows has a facility for performing a function it makes good sense to use it wherever it is appropriate. There are signs of this other than noted earlier. Another is the use of the IE Temporary Internet Files folder.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, IE for hyperlinks in office, such as word and outlook, even in ten we have had clients complain that links failed to open saying admin restrictions are in effect, they had removed IE 11 from features.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 13, 2012)

> third party applications that use IE components or even the browser itself.


 I'm glad you brought that up. Yes, I have gathered that.
Even thou I choose another browser as my default, there are still these lamo's that open IE (especially after a install or uninstall) and direct it to their websites. page. :angry:

Is there a way to stop these lame, poorly written programs from using IE and use the browser of *MY* choice if it is actually *really* necessary? After almost 20 years, one would think M$ would wake up and un-tie (or should I say un-weld) their bloated browser from the O/S.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well it is (edge) just legacy programs like office 2003 and 2007 and many more are integrated with IE, nothing is going to change here soon, the hyperlinks (for ex) will open in your default browser, (chrome, firefox...) as you wish, just need IE for it to happen.


----------

